# Suche freies  Content Management System. Wer hat Tipps?

## n.haedecke

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe, hier den ein- oder anderen nützlichen Tipp bei der Suche nach einem CMS zu erhalten. Dazu vielleicht ein paar Eckdaten:

Zur Zeit suche ich nach einem Content Management System, welches wir für den Betrieb der Webseite des "Supporters Club Düsseldorf 2003 e.V." (http://www.scd2003.de) einsetzten wollen. Beim SCD 2003 e.V. handelt es sich um einen Dachverband unter dem sich verschiedene Fangruppierungen von Fortuna Düsseldorf (der geilste Club der Welt!) aber auch Einzelpersonen zusammengefunden haben. Zur Zeit zählen wir rund 450 Mitglieder. Bislang wurde die Webseite unter hohem Aufwand über statische HTML Seiten versorgt. Dies möchten wir nun aber ändern. 

Neben Terminankündigungen, Umfragen und Gegliederten Newsbereichen (Internes, neues aus der Liga etc.) sollte die Software auch in der Lage sein, einen Download Bereich zur Verfügung zu stellen, bei dem die einzelnen Downloadrubriken bei Bedarf auch nur ausgewählten Usern zugänglich sind. 

Zudem wollen wir natürlich auch ein entsprechendes, selbstentworfenes Design verwenden. Dies sollte auf möglichst unkomplizierte Art und Weise möglich sein.

Ich selbst kenne bislang nur PHPX und das halte ich für unsere Zwecke als nicht geeignet, da zu klein. Zumal wir mit PHPbb bereits über einen aktiven Forenbereich verfügen und diesen nicht ablösen wollen.

Über ernstgemeinte Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen. Bitte keine Flamewars. Weder bezüglich der Software noch bezüglich diverser Fußballclubs...   :Wink: 

N. Haedecke

----------

## mondauge

Schau dir doch mal Typo3 an  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## holla die waldfee

schau auch mal hier

http://www.mamboserver.com/

----------

## Gekko

Hier kannst Du diverse CMSen vergleichen:

http://www.cmsmatrix.org/

----------

## Sonic Lux

Würde dir auch Typo3 empfehlen, ich werkel da schon seit einem Jahr rum und habe verschiedeneste Webseiten damit gestaltet.

Einarbeitungszeit ist nicht zu unterschätzen, aber ansonsten ist Typo3 sehr mächtig.

Sonic

----------

## toskala

*kopfkratz*

naja, typo3 ist nett, aber irgendwie bringt es jeden webserver um die ecke wenn mal mehr als nur ein paar zugriffe passieren  :Wink: 

naja, aber ich habe gehört "plone" soll auch sehr fein sein, wenn auch genauso ein killerapp wie typo3

----------

## tm130

Noch eine Stimme für Mambo *fingerheb*

U.U. auch ein blog-system (wobei ich persönlich blogs hasse)

----------

## Motomouse

plone 

(weil: python powered, einfache Bedienung, www.objectis.org free non commercial hosting service)

----------

## n.haedecke

Hallo nochmal!

Zunächst mal "Danke" für Eure zahlreichen Tipps. Ich habe bis jetzt zwar nur bei typo3 und mambo ein wenig Hintergrundrecherche betrieben, aber so wie es ausschaut, wird wohl auch einer dieser beiden Kandidaten das Rennen machen. Dies soll keine Abwertung anderer Systeme sein, aber nach einem "ersten Eindruck" habe ich mir diese beiden CMSe .o(oder wie man das in der Mehrzahl schreibt   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ausgeschaut. Allerdings werde ich mich wohl erst um Weihnachten herum so richtig mit dem Thema beschäftigen können.

Danke nochmal! Und hofft, das "unsere" vielgelittene Fortuna in diesem Jahr den Klassenerhalt in der Regionalliga Nord schafft.... Oberliga hatten wir hier in Düsseldorf lang genug...   :Wink: 

Gruß

Niels

----------

## cristobalmx

Hallo,

also ich kann mich dem vorher gesagten nur anschliessen und eine Lanze für Mambo brechen. Easy Installation, genauso leicht zu administrieren. Allerdings hab ich keine Erfahrung in der Erstellung von Templates für Mambo. Hab mir auch mal Typo3 angesehen, war mir aber so zum Hausgebrauch zu mächtig. 

Was auch gut sein soll ist mangolia. Schweizer Qualitätsprodukt, kuckst du hier: http://www.magnolia.info/en/community.html

Christoph

----------

## reptile

ich würde mambo und typo3 (oder auch plone oder zope) nicht in einen topf werfen. typoe, plone und zope sind 'richtige' backends, bei mambo ist man mehr oder weniger auf das von phpnuke/postnuke eingeführte 3-spalten-layout festgelegt, wobei die darstellung von typo3 extrem frei ist, dementsprechend aber auch (deutlich) mehr eingewöhnungszeit verschlingt. was performance angeht, kann ich nix zu verschiedenen seiten sagen.

was mir aber persönlich ganz gut gefällt, weil es ein zwischending aus dem 'festen' layout von mambo etc. und der 'freiheit' von typo3 darstellt: conpresso.

edit: conpresso ist zwar nicht frei, aber für den nichtkommerziellen einsatz kostenlos.

----------

## n.haedecke

So! Nachdem wir nun doch einiges zu tun hatten, bis unsere Webseite in neuem Glanze erstrahlen konnte, möchte ich auch an dieser Stelle nochmals ein herzliches "Dankeschön" an alle richten, die uns (den SCD) auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten CMS hier ihre Vorschläge genannt haben.

Wie unschwer zu erkennen sein dürfte, haben wir uns letztenendes für "Mambo Open-Source" entschieden. Dennoch bin ich jedem einzelnen dankbar für seinen Vorschlag, da ich so einen Einblick in die derzeit gängigen CMS Systeme erhalten habe (Merke: das Gentoo-Forum bildet!  :Wink:   ). 

Wer sich die Früchte unserer Arbeit mal anschauen möchte (oder vielleicht ein heimlicher Fortuna Düsseldorf Fan ist), der besuche: http://www.scd2003.de

In diesem Sinnne,

happy gentooing!  :Smile: 

----------

